# Need Help with Anajet Sprint



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a Anajet sprint that I can't get the cmyk ink to line up over the white ink as it should. Is there anyone that is familiar with this issue that can help me out ? Thanks


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

In ekrpint there should be an option in system configuration called registration offset to fix this.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

you can utilize the offset that Smalzstein mentioned, or you can also adjust the white underbase choke. i think both of these settings are in the "white ink" portion of the RIP settings. keep in mind that the choke will reduce the pixels in the white underbase, so if you have fine lines, it may "choke" them out.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you very much. I have played with the choke settings and I just cant get it correct so I think it may be the other settings mentioned above. What do you recommend for the choke ? Right now I have it set at 2. In the system configurations 

The Horizontal Device Offset is .28 inch
Axis Origin Let/Top
Pocket Grid Unchecked
Grid Enabled
Snap to Grid Enabled

Width 1.00
Height 1.00

Landscape Mount Left


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

since the choke is pixel based, it really depends on the size of the graphic, and whether or not you have fine lines that need white ink. 

i just checked my EKPrint and i have the older version for the FP-125, so my settings don't match yours. in fact, i can't even find a setting for the feed adjust. on a graphic that was about 10.5 wide by 11 tall, my choke was set to "8". but again, you'll need to play with this on your end to see what works best.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm starting to think since I dont have the hoop that goes around the shirt and board that my be playing a factor. Because if I go 3 on choke its a little too high if I go 2 its a little too low. Its like I need it to be 2.5 but you can't use decimals in the rip.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

tchandler52 said:


> I'm starting to think since I dont have the hoop that goes around the shirt and board that my be playing a factor. Because if I go 3 on choke its a little too high if I go 2 its a little too low. Its like I need it to be 2.5 but you can't use decimals in the rip.



Have you cleaned your encoder wheel. A dirty or scratched one would cause misregistration on multiple passes.
_


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes I have cleaned it. I have not seen any place online that sells them new either. If I wanted new would I need to purchase the whole clutch ?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

tchandler52 said:


> Yes I have cleaned it. I have not seen any place online that sells them new either. If I wanted new would I need to purchase the whole clutch ?



Some manufacturers, like us, sell the plastic disc separately by itself. I am not sure how Anajet sells it. You would need to contact them.
_


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

tchandler52 said:


> I'm starting to think since I dont have the hoop that goes around the shirt and board that my be playing a factor. Because if I go 3 on choke its a little too high if I go 2 its a little too low. Its like I need it to be 2.5 but you can't use decimals in the rip.


Not having a hoop can be a HUGE contributing factor on why your prints are not lining up.

How small are your prints? Ive been asking you to post photos of your graphic and your final results so i can better diagnose your issue.

For SPRINT PRINTS, for images that dont have fine print, I usually set the choke from 10-13.

I only use 2 or 3 if i have tiny parts in the image that would disappear from the choke.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

my FP-125 never had a hoop, and i didn't have issues with the cmyk lining up with the white. unless the platen is beveled and meant to have a hoop, i guess maybe the shirt could slide a bit? my platen wasn't meant to have a hoop and it worked fine, of course, maybe this is why the choke was necessary? we were told it was needed because the white ink would swell. i think AnaJet came out with the hoop about a year after i bought my printer.


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

23spiderman said:


> my FP-125 never had a hoop, and i didn't have issues with the cmyk lining up with the white. unless the platen is beveled and meant to have a hoop, i guess maybe the shirt could slide a bit? my platen wasn't meant to have a hoop and it worked fine, of course, maybe this is why the choke was necessary? we were told it was needed because the white ink would swell. i think AnaJet came out with the hoop about a year after i bought my printer.


I've honestly never worked with an FP-125 so I had no idea that the tables were not meant to have a hoop.

The SPRINTS do have beveled edges for the hoop. 

White ink does swell. The choke settings for a SPRINT seem pretty crazy since I always need it to put it above 10 for me to be satisfied.

I would love to see photos from TChandler. He doesn't specify (unless I missed it somewhere) whether or not the un-alignment is just on the top of his graphics or if its all around. 

If its just at the tops, then I would lean more towards a table clutch issue. If its all around, I'd lean towards a choke.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Deeana I am on my phone so I dont have the luxury to post a picture at the present moment. Depending what I set the choke to, the cmyk will print a little above the white ink or under it. No problems with the horizon. I have tried uni printing and other settings but messing with those settings will make about a half inch space difference instead of the thin line I am getting now.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Also Deanna I am able to email you the picture since it doesn't let me upload here.


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

tchandler52 said:


> Also Deanna I am able to email you the picture since it doesn't let me upload here.


Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

Deana, it would be nice to see the pic once you get it, so we all can see what the issue is. hopefully, it's an easy fix!


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

This is from the test prints I have been doing. They should not have a white border


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Whooha that a big misaligment! Maybe there is a problem with the platen moving mechanism?

Did you tried printing with shirt glued to the platen with screen printing spray adhesive?


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

No I have not tried any type of adhesive. I probably will try fabricating a hoop to go the platen. When I bought the printer it was missing the hoop.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i'll put my neck on the line and guarantee you that isn't a hoop issue. you would see you print being blurry or having a smudged look to it where the shirt moved and the ink did lay in the proper areas. your prints are consistent, and are just WAY off registration. there's just no way that putting a hoop on your shirt would correct your alignment being off that much.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

In theory the shirt could move when after first pass platen returns backward. if i remember correctly this is a very rapid movement on Anajet.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes there is a rapid jerking movement anytime the platen initially moves forward. My first thought was that the f125 doesnt have a hoop so I shouldn't need one. After going through all the settings I am convinced it has to be the hoop. Im hoping it is something as simple as that or my settings on the rip. It doesn't matter what image I use Depending on how I move the choke I can make it very thin shadow If I try something different like uni print it throws settings out of wack thats when I get large gap until I again adjust choke. Its frustrating lol


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I just recieved and email response from Deeana telling me she believes it was a clutch issue and instructed me to push the tray in fully to the bumper after hitting the print button and on the second pass also. Thank you Deeana your advice worked, now I am printing directly on top of the white. I also now and understanding how the choke is working. Now Ill be deciding if I want to go for a more permanent fix or just push it fully in every time. Thanks again everyone for your advice and expertise.


----------



## carolinacuts (Nov 30, 2013)

Hold up... you don't have the main hoop that covers the platen and shirt? Isn't that vital to keep the garment spread and flat?


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am not sure but, when I purchased my printer it didn't come with the hoop. I am probably just going to order one to make sure my shirts are secure


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

tchandler52 said:


> I just recieved and email response from Deeana telling me she believes it was a clutch issue and instructed me to push the tray in fully to the bumper after hitting the print button and on the second pass also. Thank you Deeana your advice worked, now I am printing directly on top of the white. I also now and understanding how the choke is working. Now Ill be deciding if I want to go for a more permanent fix or just push it fully in every time. Thanks again everyone for your advice and expertise.


You're very welcome. 

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------

